# Wolverine Wants To Get BIG!!!!



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alreeet .....

The First Step To Getting More Serious About My Training Is To Set Up This Journal - That Way My Progress Will Be Recorded And I Will Have Something To Keep Me Motivated - Also You Lot Can Give Me Some Lovely Feedback :becky:

Anyway - Here's The Plan - I'll Start My New Plan From Monday Coming (New Week - New Start).

I Plan To Bulk Until End Of October Then Depending On Size - May Extend Bulk Until January Or Cut.

*Diet*

*Breakfast -* 4 Eggs + 2 Slices Of Toast + Large Glass Of Fresh Juice + Cup Of Oats With Semi Skimmed Milk+ Tsp Honey

*Mid Morning -* Homemade Protein Flapjack + Some Oatcakes With Soft Cheese

*Lunch -* 120g Pasta or Similar + 140g Chicken or Similar + Yogurt + Fruit 'n' Nuts

*Mid Afternoon -* Weight Gainer Shake + Fruit 'n' Nuts + Plain Oatcakes

*Pre Gym -* Sandwich = 4 Slices Bread + 130g Chicken or Similar

*Post Gym -* Weight Gainer Shake + Fruit

*45 Mins PWO -* 125g Lean Meat/Fish + Veggies

*Pre Bed -* Tin Of Tuna With Oatcakes

*Training*

I Am Staying Away From Machines As Much As Possible ...

*Monday - Chest*


 Flat BB Bench Press

 Incline DB Flyes

 Gironda Dips

 Jump Push Up

 Decline BB Bench Press


*Tuesday - Rest*

*Wednesday - Back / Abs*


 Deadlifts

 Bent Over BB Row's

 Pull Ups

 One-Arm DB Row's

 BB Rollouts

 Hanging Knee Raises


*Thursday - Legs*


 Squats

 Lunges

 Single Leg Calf Raise

 Leg Extension


*Friday - Shoulders / Abs*


 DB Shoulder Press

 DB Shrugs

 Military Press

 Dips

 BB Rollouts

 Hanging Knee Raises


*Saturday - Arms*


 EZ Bar Curls

 Close Grip Bench Press

 Skull Crushers

 DB Hammer Curls

 Preacher Curls

 DB Tricep Extension


*Sunday - Rest*

*Supplements*

MP Weight Gain (Strawberry)*

Creatine Monohydrate*

Tribulus Pro*

Omega 3 Capsules

Glucosamine Sulphate

Multi Vitamins

* From myprotein.co.uk

Pictures To Be Uploaded Soon=]


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

Starting Pic - The Only One I Have - Don't Worry - I'll Add Back & Leg Pics At Somepoint Early In My Bulk

Starting Weight= 165lbs


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

DAY 1

(20/04/09)

CHEST

Flat Bench Press - 1x10(65KG), 1x8(100KG)

Incline DB Flyes - 1x10 (26KG DB's) 1x8 (30KG DB's)

Dips-To Failure - 1x20, 1x13

Jump Push Up - 2x10

Decline Bench Press- 1x10 (65KG), 1x10 (85KG), 1x8 (100KG)

Was An O.K Session -Gym Was Heaving - Had To Leave Flat Bench Press Until Last Because Some Guys Were On The Bench For The Whole Time I Was There.

Jump Push Ups Really Seemed To Work My Chest Hard.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude,at the risk of sounding like an old broken record to the regulars here,you should have a think about training less days a week.

unless youre a genetically blessed or on a cycle you havent mentioned you`ll grow quicker with more rest days.

gear helps you recover quicker and therefore allows you to train more frequently...


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

theres a fair chance that i will be dropping the saturday session after this week and incorporating it with my thursday session =] thanks for the comment


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

Day 2

(21/04/09)

rest


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

DAY 3

(22/04/09)

BACK

Deadlift - 1x5(65KG Warm Up), 1x3(105KG), 1x3 (135KG = PB)

Bent Over BB Row's - 2x10 (45KG)

Wide Grip Pull Ups To Failure - 13,7

Bent Over One Arm DB Row-1x10 (each arm) 40KG

ABS

Rollouts - 2x10

Weighted Crunches - 2x20 (20KG)

Hanging Knee Raise- 2x20

Tribulus Starting To Work I Think In Terms Of Improving My Mood - No Real Sign Of It In The Gym Yet Though


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

DAY 4

(23/04/09)

LEGS

Squats- 1x10 (75KG), 1x8(115KG), 1x5 (135KG)

Lunges - 1x4 - felt uncomfortable on my knee after that

Leg Press - 1x10 (80KG) (130KG)(180KG), 1x5(225KG) (250KG)

Leg Extensions- 2x10 (65KG) (75KG)

Seated Calf Raises - 1x50 (100KG)

Solid session- legs are like jelly now -sleep time =]


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i would leave the lunges out for now m8 .

try starting with leg extentions

also were is your hamstring work

fb


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

well as i said lunges hurt my knee and they were my hamstring exercise and also the hamstring curl thing is broken at the gym so i am not sure what other exercises to do for hams? advise on this would be useful =]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stiff legs deads matey.

start with a light weight and perfect form before you start adding!

if not you could end up with some lower back probs.

i`m now starting them myself from a bare bar.


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok thanks cal - i'l give them a go from next week


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

DAY 5

(24/04/09)

REST

decided to rest today and do my shoulders and arms tomorrow in the same session due to my training partners alternative arrangements for this evening


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

DAY 6

(25/04/09)

SHOULDERS

Shoulder Press -1x10 (50KG) 1x8(100KG) 1x5 (120KG)

Upright Row-2x10 (45KG)

Dips-3x10

DB Shrugs - 2x10 (40KG)

ARMS

Close Grip Bemch-1x10 (30KG) 1x10 (40KG) 1x10(60KG)

Skull Crushers-2x10 (45KG)

Preacher Curls - 2x10 (35KG)

Seated Arm Curls - 1x10 (65KG)

Good Session Today But Dropped The EZ Bar On My Toe Which Was Painful But Nothing Too Bad-Also Got Engaged Today Go Me Wooo =]


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

You sure that shoulder press is 120kg and not 120 pounds? That is pretty impressive if it is KGs as it is 264lbs so 160% bodyweight!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

its kg - its on the seated shoulder press machine though - 60kg each side- not freeweight - tried for 130kg but couldnt even lift it

i wish the plates were in lbs and not kilos coz it looks heavier in pounds haha


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

That is really quite impressive that it is in KG. I dunno it just seems like a huge amount for your stats. I can only press 65kg for 10 reps on a preset machine press and i am 178lbs.


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

its hard to explain what the machine looks lik- its a one where you add the plates to either side - also i enjoy training shoulders alot more than anything else so that might be a factor


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.treadmillscentral.com/images/1081.jpg

thats what it looks like my shoulder press machine each side can move seperate so its like 60kg each arm


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

DAY 7

(26/04/09)

REST

Because my diet went to absolute hell yesterday i am not having anythingremotely near a cheat meal today or infact for the whole of next week either


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i think the massive amount of weight must be down to the leverages of the machine(somehow)cos you`d be benching around 200kg in that case.

mr.rutt-you can press more than me already lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol i think the massive amount of weight must be down to the leverages of the machine(somehow)cos you`d be benching around 200kg in that case.
> 
> mr.rutt-you can press more than me already lol.


I can do almost double body weight for reps on the Hammer Strength Pulldown Machine, but sadly I can't do BW+110kg Chins.

So I'd suggest it's machine leverage.

I also found that stacking a machine, regardless of how good my form was, gave me little or no carry over to the exercise the machine is meant to mimic and it's linked exercises.

Wolv - if you want your bench to improve, then use Standing Overhead Press -> Push Press


----------

